# Paso Robles Winery suggestions



## beach_bumz (Sep 27, 2011)

Heading to Paso Robles the end of October and wondering if anyone has any winery recommendations? We prefer reds – cabs, zins, merlots, syrahs, you name it, we’d love to try it. Also, any unique/quaint/exceptional tasting rooms you can recommend? I’d love to include it on our itinerary. 

My husband loves port – any suggestions for some great port tasting? Or olive oil tastings? 

Thanks!!


----------



## DAman (Sep 27, 2011)

Eberele-big winery with good tasting room and tours. I like their cab and syrahs. The viognier(white) is good too. 

Nadeau Family Vineyards-the opposite of Eberele-tasting room in a trailer. I like their syrah and rhone blends.

End of October should be a great time of year. 

DAman


----------



## beach_bumz (Sep 27, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Wine tasting in a trailer???? Got a good laugh from that one!!! Will definitely check that out. I love tasting rooms with character. We always go to Sonoma in October and decided to switch it up this year as I need a Paso Robles fix!

I will put both those wineries on my list -- Thanks!

By the way, I see you're from Santa Clara - my son goes to Santa Clara University. I just dropped him off last weekend :whoopie:


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 27, 2011)

Needing a "Paso Robles fix" does not compute for me.  At all.
San Luis Obispo.  Cute. Ocean. Greenery
Paso Robles.  Work-a-day. No ocean. Brown.

SLO wineries out toward the Lopez Valley (I grew up in the next valley) have two places that I think are particularly cute... Original historical buildings which have been repurposed as tasting rooms.  The rest are that spanish/Italianate "upscale" new... I no like.


----------



## beach_bumz (Sep 27, 2011)

What are the two places you'd recommend? We'll spend a day in SLO. 

When I say I need a Paso fix – I mean the entire area. We typically spend a day in SLO, Cambria, Paso, even Solvang. We’ve stayed in SLO before (at the Madonna Inn) and decided to stay in Paso this time around mainly for the proximity to our favorite wineries. Last time we stayed in SLO we found ourselves driving to Paso wineries every day. Some of our favorite tasting rooms are in Paso and we love to see the same pourers year after year.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I liked Meridian. They have pretty grounds and a tasting room.

http://www.meridianvineyards.com/index.cfm


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay, first I have to admit that I have an anaphylactic reaction to sulfite and don't drink wine because I could die.  So this is all on looks.

This is the area I'm talking about.  i'll come back and post the two cute houses if I can figure out their names.  One is on 227 and the other is on Lopez Drive.

http://www.rideshare.org/Libraries/Document_Library/WineBikeMap.sflb.ashx
There are way more wineries in that area than just this map shows.  The town has put up winery directional markers at all the intersections in the area.

Okay, here is one:
http://baileyana.com/
And the other one I don't think is Tally, I think it is across the road from Tally.

For lunch, if not in SLO then take Lopez Drive into Arroyo Grande.  Two Recommendations for lunch:
1) Last Chance Liquor just as you get into town (the "last chance" is for people leaving town going to the lake at the end of Lopez Drive) and get a tritip sandwich with avocado and take it somewhere pretty (like the park in the middle of town) to eat.  This is my favorite.  http://www.yelp.com/biz/last-chance-liquors-arroyo-grande
2) Branch Street Deli.  This is my family's favorite, for me it is eh-eh.  But they do have nice outdoor seating. http://www.branchstreetdeli.com/ 
Or also, 3) Taco Loco, across the street and down from Branch Street Deli.  Local Mexican. http://new.centralcoast.com/ElTacoLoco/

OH, THEN, down the block, what used to be Bernardoz ice cream and is now Doc Bernstein's.  All house made fantabulous ice cream.


----------



## DAman (Sep 27, 2011)

At least I remember it being a trailer....If you like Sonoma wineries you will like Paso Robles. I prefer Sonoma to Napa.  

Another place in Templeton(near Paso) that a lot of people like(but it's not for me) is Turley. It's more Napa than Paso in atmosphere. Big fruit bomb zins. High in alcohol. I just remembered it and thought I would pass it along. Turley gets good ratings and it charges for tasting-around $10-20.

Santa Clara University is a great school. I hope your son enjoys it. I did and I'm still here in the area 30 years later.

DAman


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 27, 2011)

Chronic Cellars ?

http://www.chroniccellars.com/


----------



## beach_bumz (Sep 28, 2011)

DAman – Been to Turley and once was enough. Absolutely gorgeous tasting room with great zins, but we’re looking to branch out and try some new wineries. We go to Sonoma a few times a year and find ourselves returning to the same places over and over.  We will return to Tablas Creek, Wild Coyote and Tobin James, but other than that we want to visit new places. 

CalifasGirl – Meridian is near Tobin James, so that’s perfect. I’m looking for 4 or 5 wineries on the 46 east for one day of tasting. 

New wineries to try this trip thus far: Eberle, Nadeau, Chronic, Meridian, Opolo, Linne Calado, and more to add. 

Rent Share - When I clicked on the Chronic website the label reminded me of a restaurant in Cabo – Mi Casa. Made me smile, made me happy – so I will definitely hit Chronic up!


----------



## DAman (Sep 28, 2011)

beach-bumz-

Next time you are in Santa Clara County go to Ridge and Testarossa for tasting. Both are within a 20 drive minute from SCU.

In Sonoma County make an appointment at A. Rafanelli(zin, cab, and sometimes merlot). Down the road is Rochioli(great sauvignon blanc and estate pinot). Both are favorites of mine. I enjoy Sonoma County wines.

Have fun in Paso. Turley was not for me-very stuffy-and I don't like their style of zin.

DAman


----------



## billwright1 (Sep 28, 2011)

We really enjoyed our visit to Edna Valley Winery several years ago.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 29, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> Or olive oil tastings?


Yes! Olea Farm, weekends only:
http://www.oleafarm.com/tastingroom.html

Try the Lemon Blush; next time we'll get a larger bottle!


----------



## beach_bumz (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh I just read about Olea Farm on Yelp and it sounds fantastic. The basil blush is calling my name....


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 29, 2011)

USA Today article today on Paso wineries:
http://usat.ly/pY2EXU


----------



## SCMom (Oct 2, 2011)

*A couple of our favorites*

We live in Orange County, but have a lot of family on the Central Coast.  My husband and I really enjoy wines from the Central Coast, and Paso in particular.  My two recommendations to you are Dover Canyon and Bellaluna.

Dover Canyon's website is www.dovercanyon.com.  We have really enjoyed their red wines.  We were introduced to the winery by a friend who grows grapes and sells them to Dover Canyon.  As your husband enjoys Port, he should try the Zinfandel port that they make.  It is delicious!  In the past they have also made Syrah port, but I don't see it for sale on the website currently.  It doesn't hurt to ask, though.  Several of their wines are made in very small quantities.

Bellaluna's website is www.bellalunawine.com.  When we first visited a few years ago they were not on the wine map because they didn't want to pay the fee to be on it.  They are open Friday-Monday for tastings, but you can arrange to taste if you are there on a different day.  They dry farm and produce Italian varietals.  When our wine refrigerator (the big kind) got too full a couple of years ago, we canceled all of our wine clubs except Bellaluna.  I think you would enjoy it.

Hope these help.....

Emily


----------

